# California Natural Herring and Sweet Potato Limited Ingredient Diet Dog Food



## admin (Jun 26, 2008)

This California Natural Herring & Sweet Potato Limited Ingredient Diet is made with a select number of key ingredients to reduce the risk for triggering food allergies and sensitivities. This limited ingredient diet dog food is made with herring as the first ingredient. It contains barley for a nutrient-dense whole grain, plus oatmeal as a tasty alternative to white rice. This kibble contains no corn, soy, white potatoes, dairy or egg. Plus, this natural dog food never uses artificial preservatives or flavors. It also features novel proteins, such as menhaden meal and menhaden oil, for a concentrated source of protein and fat that’s rich in omega-3 fatty acids
*CALIFORNIA NATURAL HERRING & SWEET POTATO LID INGREDIENT ANALYSIS*


Herring
Barley
Oatmeal
Menhaden Meal
Sweet Potatoes
Herring are high in the long-chain Omega-3 fatty acids EPA and DHA, and also a good source of vitamin D.
Barley is a gluten-free source of complex carbohydrates which offers excellent digestibility for most dogs.
Oatmeal a nutrient-dense whole grain.
Menhaden Meals provide rich levels of protein, fat and omega-3 fatty acids to meet your dog’s unique nutritional needs.
Sweet Potatoes are great for digestive health because they’re high in dietary fiber, and they are low in fat and contain vitamin B6, vitamin C, and manganese.
*CALIFORNIA NATURAL HERRING & SWEET POTATO LID INGREDIENT LIST*

Herring, Barley, Oatmeal, Menhaden Meal, Sweet Potatoes, Sunflower Oil (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Menhaden Oil (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Natural Flavors, Potassium Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Dicalcium Phosphate, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Calcium Iodate), Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamins (Betaine Hydrochloride, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Beta Carotene, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Biotin, Folic Acid), Rosemary Extract
*CALIFORNIA NATURAL HERRING & SWEET POTATO LID GUARANTEED ANALYSIS*

Crude Protein (min.) = 21.0%
Crude Fat (min.) = 11.0%
Crude Fiber (max.) = 3.7%
Moisture (max.) = 10.0%
Linoleic Acid (min.) = 1.0% min
Zinc (min.) = 156 mg/kg
Selenium (min.) = 0.37 mg/kg
Vitamin E (min.) = 300 IU/kg
Omega-3 Fatty Acids (min.) = 1.00%
Calorie Content = 3,595 kcal/kg, 437 kcal/cup

~Petguide.com


----------

